# Google Maps Launches Actual Pok?mon Mini-Game For April Fools



## kluang (Apr 1, 2014)

> Google Maps: Pok?mon Challenge isn't just an early April Fool's joke, but a legitimate mini-game that lets you catch 150 Pok?mon located across the world.
> 
> April Fools is approaching, the time of year where joke news stories run amok on websites that have been updated in amusingly bizarre ways. So when we saw the attached video, in which Google Maps users catch Pok?mon as part of a job application, one would assume someone a clever prank was released a day early. It turns out that's only half true; while you're probably not going to find a Charizard within a forest, let alone be hired as a Pok?mon Master, you can open Google Maps right now and locate 150 Pok?mon scattered across the globe.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YMD6xELI_k[/YOUTUBE]

Just got meself a squirtle


----------



## stream (Apr 1, 2014)

Stuck at 104/150.


----------



## sadated_peon (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm kinda sad really. I really want this to be true....


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2014)

I finally caught a Dragonite without raising it. best day ever.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 1, 2014)

can they like make this into a real app?

I would buy the hell out of this

you zoom on your house and

suddenly

MR MIME


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2014)

Or Blackface. hate that Pokemon.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Or Blackface. hate that Pokemon.



is it cuz she's a fat opera singer?


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 1, 2014)

I got 350 Pokemon, bitches.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2014)

3 thread about this fucking thing OP.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2014)

Where are the other two?


----------



## Seirenity (Apr 1, 2014)

Finally caught them all


----------



## walkerandarazu (Apr 1, 2014)

There's 151 actually. 151 is Mew. There's coordinates on net, but they keep changing.


----------

